
Thematic vs. Thesis Driven Investing - simonebrunozzi
https://avc.com/2009/11/thematic-vs-thesis-driven-investing/
======
simonebrunozzi
I am doing some research work for an investment firm and I spent quite a lot
of time on the "thematic vs thesis" topic.

This blog post is from ~10 years ago, written by a smart VC, Fred Wilson. I
think it's interesting to revisit the debate after 10 years, and after all
that has changed in VC land since then.

Honorable mentions in the comments: Chris Dixon suggesting an "anti-thesis" to
support clarification, and Brad Feld confirming that small teams working on
the same thesis maximize the impact of each individuals.

